# What Bag / Roll do you use?



## jphy

I destroyed the zippers on my roll last fall, and also picked up some 300cm knives over the winter. They fit in the old roll, just not right, so I've been considering picking up a plastic or steel toolbox. I would prefer something that keeps the pigs from banging around other than wrapping everything in towels. I got about 2 months before catering picks up again. What do you guys use?


----------



## panda

Tojiro pro roll, got from amazon shipped from Japan.


----------



## tbott

Ultimate Edge Knife Bag. Burly. Keeps my 300mm Konosuke Suji just fine...Though it's a slight push with the saya.


----------



## brainsausage

Rolls take up a lot of real estate to grab even the smallest item, and rarely have storage for anything non knife related. Not a fan. The Ultimate edge bags are the best I've used/seen, hands down. Briefcase style. Very economical in terms of space, both in terms of usage and access. Sturdy too. I can store a 300 tako with saya. But just barely.


----------



## wellminded1

I use a Steve Goodson roll, love it. Although I sometimes wish it had more versatility .


----------



## Jordanp

I use a wusthof 12 pocket knife roll but I soon will be looking for something new as well since its starting to fall apart can't handle all the stuff I cram in it.


----------



## cheflarge

Being a corporate chef, always on the move, I use a Wusthof backpack that has a three fold insert (holds fourteen knives) that I can carry my garmo tools, lap top and misc. utensils in with minimal effort. Had it about two years and still holding up well.


----------



## ThEoRy

[video=youtube;lsbIIQoJKCI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsbIIQoJKCI[/video]


----------



## jphy

ThEoRy said:


> [video=youtube;lsbIIQoJKCI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsbIIQoJKCI[/video]



Before you amassed your collection eh rick? My only hesitation with the ultimate edge is the fact I cant bring that many tools with me. Most of what I do is offsite catering and I like to carry a lot of hand tools and only 3 - 4 knives. Forgetting to pack out a whisk and or rubber spat etc. etc. is a nightmare when you are 2 hours away from the commissary kitchen. The portfolio doesn't quite seem to have enough depth in the pages to carry a whisk / small army of male and female spoons. My roll can fit a lot of crap in it just doesn't roll up anymore. I guess ill have to get a toolbox, and fashion some sort of padding.


----------



## ThEoRy

This vid is several years old. I pack waaaayyyy more **** in there now. It weighs almost 30 lbs literally. I weighed it. I pack a ton of **** in that mesh area too. A dozen spoons, fish spat, tongs, scissors, peelers, sushi mat, tweezers, oyster knives, heart spring whisk etc. A couple of rubber spats would be no problem. I say give it a shot. If you don't like it I'm sure you could sell it here no problem.


----------



## Jordanp

Maybe use a tool box and one or two of these http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/knife-cases-bags/padded-knife-case-extra-large.html


----------



## brainsausage

jphy said:


> Before you amassed your collection eh rick? My only hesitation with the ultimate edge is the fact I cant bring that many tools with me. Most of what I do is offsite catering and I like to carry a lot of hand tools and only 3 - 4 knives. Forgetting to pack out a whisk and or rubber spat etc. etc. is a nightmare when you are 2 hours away from the commissary kitchen. The portfolio doesn't quite seem to have enough depth in the pages to carry a whisk / small army of male and female spoons. My roll can fit a lot of crap in it just doesn't roll up anymore. I guess ill have to get a toolbox, and fashion some sort of padding.



I have the hard case version, which is a little less flexible than Rick's, and trust me when I say there's plenty of room for literally everything. You can squeeze a full size whisk in the mesh pouches on the rear pages. It'll be tight, but it'll fit. These really are the best bags on the market.


----------



## jphy

Rick, I've seen those heart spring whisks in guys kits but I'm hard headed and have never tried one. I could see it being useful for pulling together a pan sauce but are they effective with larger volumes?

Thanks for the comments everyone. Looks like I might have to try this ultimate edge out.


----------



## cheflarge

Rick,

Great video, Ultimate Edge should be paying you a marketing fee!!! :lol2:


----------



## mise_en_place

I use the Ultimate Edge bag. Fits everything I need including 300mm yanagi.


----------



## petefromNY

i use a dope leather roll made by JAW


----------



## Dardeau

I can't find another hard case ultimate edge. The zippers on mine are biting the dust one at a time and I'm one short of having to use pliers.


----------



## MowgFace

Dardeau said:


> I can't find another hard case ultimate edge. The zippers on mine are biting the dust one at a time and I'm one short of having to use pliers.



If its just the tab that broke, keyrings work great as replacement zipper tabs.

Mowgs


----------



## Fritzkrieg

Jordanp said:


> Maybe use a tool box and one or two of these http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/knife-cases-bags/padded-knife-case-extra-large.html



I use one of these:


----------



## aaamax

if you are catering or doing off site events I can understand the toolbox/monster roll. But for a regular gig that sure seems like a pain in the rear.
the first few days of a new job I will bring my regular, no name, fold over zippered job loaded with what I think I will need. as the days go, I keep pulling things out to the point of where 95% of the time end up using just 3 blades (the main tool, as big a gyuto as I can get away with, 300 down to 210ish at which point it becomes a chukabocho. A 180-150 petty for silver skin and fish and third, a razor like utility/parer. This group now gets wrapped up in an old jeans leg cut off. looks a bit hokey, but makes life simple.
As for tools, steels etc, most kitchens have something usable. As for my wet stones? Never do they leave my house.


----------



## b2kk258

nvm...wrong post


----------



## steelcity

Need a little help. I carry 4 - 5 knives for filleting fish. When I saw fillet knives, they aren't your typical skinny fillet knives. I generally use Forschner breaking/cimeters from 8" - 12". I carry them now in a typical soft knife bag that rolls up and closes with velcro. I have poked myself a couple of time now when I go to put the roll into my dry bag (even have cut my dry bag now). I need something with some hard sides to prevent this. Not sure if anyone has experience with this bag http://www2.knifecenter.com/item/MM106610B/Messermeister-10-Pocket-Black-Knife-Roll


I haven't been able to find plastic blade covers that fit the length and curve of the cimeters so I need something to hold about 5 knives with hard sides and hopefully be able to stow it in my boat bag.


----------



## steelcity

Or this bag http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001KOBVI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 which seems to be similar to the one above.


----------



## RU486

steelcity said:


> Need a little help. I carry 4 - 5 knives for filleting fish. When I saw fillet knives, they aren't your typical skinny fillet knives. I generally use Forschner breaking/cimeters from 8" - 12". I carry them now in a typical soft knife bag that rolls up and closes with velcro. I have poked myself a couple of time now when I go to put the roll into my dry bag (even have cut my dry bag now). I need something with some hard sides to prevent this. Not sure if anyone has experience with this bag http://www2.knifecenter.com/item/MM106610B/Messermeister-10-Pocket-Black-Knife-Roll
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to find plastic blade covers that fit the length and curve of the cimeters so I need something to hold about 5 knives with hard sides and hopefully be able to stow it in my boat bag.




I had the Messermeister bag and wore it out. It was solid and I used it for about 5 years. It had no problem housing my 14 inch cimeter, so you should be good there. I kunderstand your frustrations for edge guards for those curved cimeters. I finally gave in an cut out pieces of cardboard in the shape of the blade and wrapped them with electrical tape to make a shabby but functional version myself. Works like a charm.

I stopped using the Messermeister bag about 3 years ago when I got kicked off a commuter train for having knives. I found this lovely contraption that serves me well using public transit and has an awesome hard knife case that comes with it. I've never looked back. 

https://www.chefpak.com/


----------



## Chezpopp

+1 for the wusthof backpack. Great if you need to have papers and laptop. Messermeister has a couple different options on their website for bags if you need other equipment like whisks tongs and spatulas. It is listed under knife luggage. For my standard knife roll though I use a dexter 30 slot knife bag. I am right near their factory and at the outlet store any knife bag is ten bucks. They are large durable and cheap. Dexter works a lot with our school and culinary students so I can't say enough great things about them. Plus ten dollar knife bags is great. The thirty slot roll has a three zipper three pocket portfolio design with some extra storage spots for pens and sharpies. It is great. I have two that comprise my go anywhere cater anything kit. Between those two bags there really isn't any in I can't take on.


----------

